# 7' 6" Plow on TJ



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm looking at a steel 7'5" meyer plow for my jeep TJ. I can get it for a deal, but my only concern is a weight issue... any thoughts?


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

Not sure how much the meyer weighs. But, i love my 7'6" Sno-Way - with the downpressure, it scrapes and plows like a "big boy" truck....  Its right around 425 total, with a poly scraper.

i always use Air-lift 1000 airbags in the front coils. They are inexpensive, easy to install, and work great.

I dont have any pics yet with the plow on my new unlimited rubicon TJ... here was my plow on my old TJ....


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

What engine is in the TJ? The 6cyl is not a light weight engine and the D30 front axle has a rather low GAWR.So I am thinking the all steel plow might exceed the GAWR.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ive used Fisher 7 1/2 RD plows with my Jeeps for 20 years. Add air shocks and weight to the back. and your good to go.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I have only the 4 cyl... It's a meyer style with the hoop from for only $600 My only concern is it being way too much plow for my Jeep..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You will be fine.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

What does an airlift suspension run?


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

tjthorson;654976 said:


> Not sure how much the meyer weighs. But, i love my 7'6" Sno-Way - with the downpressure, it scrapes and plows like a "big boy" truck....  Its right around 425 total, with a poly scraper.
> 
> i always use Air-lift 1000 airbags in the front coils. They are inexpensive, easy to install, and work great.


Are the Air lift bags easy to install?? I read the directions for the install from the other thread.
Can you just use a spring compressor to pull the coil spring, insert the bag and drill the
hole for the air line with out doing any other disassembly of the front end?

Paul


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

cj5;655784 said:


> Are the Air lift bags easy to install?? I read the directions for the install from the other thread.
> Can you just use a spring compressor to pull the coil spring, insert the bag and drill the
> hole for the air line with out doing any other disassembly of the front end?
> 
> Paul


Yes. You can disconnect the shocks, and trac-bar. That gives you enough axle droop to just pull out the springs. You then drill a 3/4" hole in the bottom of the spring perch. (I actually only drilled 1/2" holes - the directions said 3/4" though. Never had an issue.

Then, reassemble, zip tie your airlines for the bags and air them up!

You also replace the small round bump stop with a larger round one that comes with the bags. Its easy.

They are about $80 / pair.


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

A friends Jeep


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

theplowmeister;655392 said:


> Ive used Fisher 7 1/2 RD plows with my Jeeps for 20 years. Add air shocks and weight to the back. and your good to go.


my snoway dealer is going to install timbrins on my jeep free of charge when i buy the plow from him, you think those are better than air bags? and how much weight do you think i should put in the back of my jeep???


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

BRENTMAN;663753 said:


> my snoway dealer is going to install timbrins on my jeep free of charge when i buy the plow from him, you think those are better than air bags? and how much weight do you think i should put in the back of my jeep???


Timbrens are nice - and MUCH more expensive then the airbags. I have heard that the Timbrens stiffen up the ride on the jeep when you dont have the plow on....The airbags dont effect the ride at all when the front isnt loaded....

If anything - you can pull the timbrens and sell them - put in airlift bags and have money left over. 

I wouldnt put ANY weight in the back until you see how it plows. I never had to add any weight - and I plow fine.... Guess it would depend on how wet - and how deep the snow is though. I am usually doing driveways with 8" or less at a time....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Id add weight, the plow manufacturers dont say to add because it puts you over the GRVW. With the plow on the front the jeep becomes SO front heavy it handles funny and the rears lockup when you just think about stopping. #200 in the back and it balances a lot better. I also prefer air shocks in the front over air bags I think they work better and easier to install (just replace the shocks.... done) I've had both.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

My snoway dealer throws in timbrins for free, if i buy my plow new through him...he's the only snoway dealer around here. Ill prob add 200 to the back just to keep everything even. 
TJthorson, what are you plowing drives with?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry my bad


----------

